
Ask HN: Have things returned to normalcy in China? - mailarchis
China now has less than 4000 active cases as per 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.worldometers.info&#x2F;coronavirus&#x2F;#countries<p>Have people started going back to work? Are people socializing now? Has there been a change in consumption? What has changed since the outbreak?
======
mstaoru
I'm in Shanghai.

Residential compounds still don't let outsiders in (deliveries, friends etc -
but not too strict). Many shops, banks, coffee shops still check the
temperature. Some places also ask to show "health code" which is a mini-app
(PWA-kind of thing in Wechat / Alipay ecosystem) that gathers your travel info
and gives you a red-yellow-green rating. Schools, most museums, parks,
theaters are still closed.

I still cannot enter Wework because I have a personal contract. Only companies
allowed, and need to fill some forms.

Certainly, the biggest visible change is eating out. I'm in the F&B industry
and we see reports of 60-75% drop in demand for eating out. Delivery is
booming though.

The biggest news of today is closing the borders to all foreigners, and also
impossible to get a hotel room if you are a foreigner, even with a valid visa.

------
eric1990
80% of people go back to work except for wuhan city. The school is not open. I
come from Hefei, China

~~~
mailarchis
Thanks for your reply. What has been the impact on small businesses and the
service sector? Are there some changes that you see that will remain for a
while

